
3Blue1Brown Essence of calculus, chapter 1 [video] - adenadel
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDMsr9K-rj53DwVRMYO3t5Yr
======
seycombi
I have never seen so many (mainly) positive comments in so short a time on a
youtube channel. Many thanks to Grant Sanderson aka 3Blue1Brown (and also
Leibniz and Newton). Lets hope probability and multivariable calculus are
next.

